# Healthy Cauliflower cheese / prawns



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

made this today, as a diabetic, I need healthy low in the bad carbs but filling !

The only thing I would change is to use more cheese, this is 3 separate process's

OK, first make the veggies. use 200g each of prepared baby carrots, broccoli and cauliflower.

1> add tblsp of salt to boiling water, add carrots, cook for 10 minutes, add cauliflower cook for 4 minutes, add broccoli cook for 4 minutes

2> Cover and switch off heat

3> Prepare prawns (use cooked and peeled prawns) rinse, dust with pepper, leave to drain on kitchen paper to soak water

4> Heat a frying pan till scorching hot, add a big knob of butter and then fry prawns, dust with paprika, don't over cook, several minutes is usually ok. move prawns to a pan over a hotplate setting to keep warm

5> go back to veggies, drain veggies, pour in 200g of garden peas, mix well, cover, let heat of pan continue to keep the veggies warm

6> Make a cheese sauce: to a saucepan add tbl of butter and tbl of flour, mix till it is a smooth paste, mix in a tsp of corn starch, mix in slowly 1 cup of milk, use full fat milk or if you have it cream. When all is mixed in, bring to a boil, then reduce to low and cook for 2 minutes, keep an eye and make sure it does not boil over. Add a cup of cheese (more if you prefer, use a cheese such as Cheddar)

7) Pour the cheese mixture of the veggies, pour the contents of the pan into a hot serving dish, garnish with bacon bits, croutons, some fine gratings a hard cheese, and finely chopped Coriander

8) pour the contents "prawns" from the hot plate including the gravy, into a hot serving dish, garnish with finely chopped Coriander
Done, serves, 3-4 people


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks great Ajaye.

One thing, I see those "nasty green peas" but didn't see them mentioned. (that's what I call them) and did you eat the shrimp? Sacrilege if you didn't. :smile:

Oh wait, re-reading, you served the shrimps separately.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

yes point 5, LOL, I find serving them separately stops it turning into an all out stew or a hotpot.

5> go back to veggies, drain veggies, *pour in 200g of garden peas*, mix well, cover, let heat of pan continue to keep the veggies warm

and txs for the compliments ! :wink2:



wooleybooger said:


> Looks great Ajaye.
> 
> One thing, I see those "nasty green peas" but didn't see them mentioned. (that's what I call them) and did you eat the shrimp? Sacrilege if you didn't. :smile:
> 
> Oh wait, re-reading, you served the shrimps separately.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks good. I do love me some Cauliflower. You can do a ton with it these days too.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

That looks really tasty. Are those a couple of croutons on top? Nice touch.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Looks good, :thumbsup:


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

Startingover said:


> That looks really tasty. Are those a couple of croutons on top? Nice touch.


yup ! adds a a little bite I find


----------

